# Snowing in Byron New York



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

It is finally here. Snowing OK for this time of the year. Salter's are ready to go but just have bags of salt. Getting bulk VERY soon. What a coincidence though, putting a plow on so it can get rebuilt, and it start's to snow. Not sure if it will stick enough so we got to salt or not but we are ready.  Can I be added to the list with all the alasken's now?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snowplow71;611461 said:


> It is finally here. Snowing OK for this time of the year. Salter's are ready to go but just have bags of salt. Getting bulk VERY soon. What a coincidence though, putting a plow on so it can get rebuilt, and it start's to snow. Not sure if it will stick enough so we got to salt or not but we are ready.  Can I be added to the list with all the alasken's now?


If you take a picture, sure why not join the alasken groupe!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

*pictures*

The picture says "plow site.com"


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i wish it was here, means leaves would be done but maybee 1.5 months


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well you just beat Tims snow total for the 2008-09 season!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im still waiting to see some flurries in central ny, (little falls) im about 3 hours east of you roughly. ...


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

LawnProLandCare;611546 said:


> im still waiting to see some flurries in central ny, (little falls) im about 3 hours east of you roughly. ...


Your not getting any! It's all mine haha but really we weren't supose to get ANYTHING until around 4 AM. Maybe we can salt?? Just rain but now all snow for the past 3 hours +


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

haha nice, it must be a beautiful site! payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i like it! makes me happy to see that. northern parts of new england could see 2-5" tonight


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

06HD BOSS;611627 said:


> northern parts of new england could see 2-5" tonight


I hate you


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dont hate me...ill be lucky to see 2-5" all season. Im in southern New England.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol congrats! we might see some more tomarrow  hope so...i want more damnit


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

2nd I hate you We technically got our first tonight too. A few little frozen rain pellets and a flake fell. Coulda counted them


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

We got just enough snow here in Buffalo to turn the lawn kinda white. Its melted now though. Scared me a little because one of my trucks has 4 bald tires and no inspection and the other truck has brand new tires but I havn't picked up my plow. I'm getting the plow tomorrow and tires thursday, buts it's warming up again. I also need to paint my stakes.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hay here in Colorado We have 3 in on the roads and it is sticking.
I have 30 res. driveways and my case 465 is to be here tomarrow afternoon.
This sucks, no fun tonight.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well its snowing here now, so i guess posting here made it happen haha


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;611697 said:


> dont hate me...ill be lucky to see 2-5" all season. Im in southern New England.


Watch your mouth Dave!:realmad:


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I noticed some snow coming down this morning. Maybe people will finally get off their rears and start signing contracts, haha.


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

lumps;612402 said:


> I noticed some snow coming down this morning. Maybe people will finally get off their rears and start signing contracts, haha.


Me too, but only on Grand Island. I didnt get any by me. Im just north of Niagara Falls.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

We had 3-4 up high last night, with 1-2 still on the ground now. They have officially closed the notch, and are putting up the barricades. It's sure starting to feel like winter here.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

We had 3-4 up high last night, with 1-2 still on the ground now. They have officially closed the notch, and are putting up the barricades. It's sure starting to feel like winter here.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Snowplow71;611536 said:


>


I like the truck....looks similar to mine


----------

